# Bonding Pouch



## lindsaymarie

I am looking into getting a bonding pouch for my hedgie Liam but don't know where to find one any suggestions?


----------



## Nancy

I'm sure Nikki on here could make you one.


----------



## mizgoldstein

go to the For Sale section and look for SweetTea's listing; there's a link that will direct you to her store on etsy.com. she has a bunch of pre-made stuff and she'll custom make stuff for you also. she made me a snuggle sack, snuggle tent, and snuggle tunnel! they're beautiful and so soft and well-made, she's so talented! if you go to the last page of that thread you can see the picture I posted of the set she made for me


----------



## nikki

Thanks for recommending me Nancy!


----------



## DexterTheHog

If you don't wanna order one, I made a no-sew pouch. I think in the habitat/accessories section there's a thread called "no-sew hedgie pouch revised" with photos and everything! I made one and it was super easy and Dexter loves it!! I'm not crafty by any means and I managed


----------



## Nancy

nikki said:


> Thanks for recommending me Nancy!


I always recommend sellers who not only make awesome things but are on here daily giving advice and help to people.


----------



## lindsaymarie

Thanks so much for the suggestions


----------

